# Seiko 6139 Pepsi



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Did this watch ever originally come with a white inner bezel like in this photo?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

See the Seiko Citizen forum which might be able to help you...

From the picture that may have originally been yellow but has faded to white which is common with the yellow bezel

It is really difficult to find replacement parts for the 6002 especially the inner bezel - see here for one NOS - 280233180151

- Expect to pay 40 to 50 quid if you want to secure one  . Also the correct stem (with the gear and spring) is like rocking horse do do if it has the wrong one.

I have two, one mint (the silver one) and one which I think is a bit of a franken i.e. yellow bezel and black face - plus I'm not convinced by the oyster braclet either :blink: - although saying that the link above did not dismiss this combination - and besides I like it anyhow :lol:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks Stuart, very useful info. I do have another one with a yellow inner bezal.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

s67 said:


> Thanks Stuart, very useful info. I do have another one with a yellow inner bezal.


Correction that too has an off white inner Bezal. I never noticed!

Here is my next question....

One of my 6139 pepsi's is number 6139 6002 and the other 6139 6005. Both are virtually identical.

The jayhawk photo archive has the 6005 at the gold dialed one and the 6002 at the black dialed one, but the majority of watches with Gold dials on epay are 6139 6002 models not as jayhawks gallery shows.

what is the differnce between the 6002 & the 6005?

The photo above is of my 6002 model.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

s67 said:


> s67 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stuart, very useful info. I do have another one with a yellow inner bezal.
> ...


The 6000 number is reference to the 'case number' see HERE for the Seiko date calender. Perhaps is just a simple as it has a caseback from another watch? Or is that too simple? :blink:

YHPM re a link to more references 

Cheers Stu.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

thanks for the link but if it had a wrong back then all the ones on ebay too have wrong backs or Jayhawks photo archive is wrong as he shows the gold dial as a 6005 model and ebay sellers have 6002 as the gold faced models.

Its the case number that is different but the cases are very very similar if not identical

anyone add to this?


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

This was given this info on another forum so i thought I wuld close out the question with it.

Seiko has always used the last digit of the caseback number to signify a certain export market. For example, "9" usually denotes the North American market, "0" for elsewhere. "5" could mean some other countries. Only those who had worked for/with Seiko in the 70s will know for sure.

You could email Seiko Japan and ask them but don't be surprised if they may not want to reveal the details in-depth. Company policy, I guess.


----------

